# Ghost Umbrella Reaction?



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been meaning to post about this for a while, I can't seem to get the event out of my head. I was over at Glaceon's town a few days ago. I had my ghost umbrella with me. I walked past Bunnie, and she frowned like this: :C and kept looking at me, before running away. Not walking, running. (The animation was different, so it looked as if she was running, but it was at the same speed as walking) 
Then Glaceon showed up and ruined the fun by talking to her. Afterwards the frown turned into her usual smile: C:
Glaceon mentioned that Bunnie said something about 'Ghost stories' or whatever.

I managed to snap a picture, though it isn't so clear. You can tell she is disturbed by my umbrella.







What Bunnie usually looks like:


----------



## mooferz (Jul 26, 2013)

That's... hilariously adorable. I need to try this.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

mooferz said:


> That's... hilariously adorable. I need to try this.



It was! And also bizarre... since I've never had that happen before. I didn't know it was related to my umbrella until after Glaceon told me what Bunnie said. I thought Bunnie was frightened of me. xD
I tried to make it happen again to get more screenshots... Bunnie doesn't react anymore ):


----------



## Lyla (Jul 26, 2013)

I had one of my villagers talk about ghost stories, perhaps it was just a coincidence?


----------



## Jake (Jul 26, 2013)

aren't you doing an emotion in the picture which would make her give you a sad reaction, so it has nothing to do with the umbrella?


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Lyla said:


> I had one of my villagers talk about ghost stories, perhaps it was just a coincidence?



Maybe, its nice how she pulled the face. ^ ^



Jake. said:


> aren't you doing an emotion in the picture which would make her give you a sad reaction, so it has nothing to do with the umbrella?



Nope, I was walking forward to try and prevent her from moving so I could get a picture of her face, and I just happened to blink. xD


----------



## mooferz (Jul 26, 2013)

Makes me wonder if it happens with Erik, because if I recall correctly in my old town, I had Erik and he always carried a ghost umbrella when it was raining.


----------



## sami_spoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Thats so cute


----------



## Violit (Jul 26, 2013)

Ooh, I have the ghost umbrella! I'll have to try this out.


----------



## Snow (Jul 26, 2013)

Ooh, that's cool! I always use the ghost umbrella but I haven't had any reactions to it at all. But it can't just be Bunnie!


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Snow said:


> Ooh, that's cool! I always use the ghost umbrella but I haven't had any reactions to it at all. But it can't just be Bunnie!



I've tried walking past all my villagers, didn't work. Tried Bunnie again, didn't work either... Unless I did something specific back then, I don't know how I triggered this event. o.o 
Best of luck, hopefully you can frighten a villager! If you do, be sure to take screenshots!


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 26, 2013)

lol that's so funny. i've never seen the ghost umbrella. she looks so scared xD


----------



## Niya (Jul 26, 2013)

I remember once I saw Tangy walking around and her mouth was wide open and smiling like  instead of it bein closed like it normally is. Creeped me the fudge out. I'm not sure if I was carrying the ghost umbrella though.


----------



## Princess_Melody (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe her fear is ghosts? Like how on Halloween you have to scare people.


----------



## skylarfrances (Oct 11, 2014)

haha, aw that's kinda cute

i haven't noticed my villagers having any reactions for anything yet!


----------



## kasane (Oct 12, 2014)

Ah I love that expression of the ghost blob thing on top of the umbrella XD
But wouldn't it be because Bunnie got upset by another villager and you just happened to stumble upon her afterwards??


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 12, 2014)

I love this thread and the cute pic!  I now hope to be able to scare my villagers with it, even if only on Halloween.    Well, I know I probably can't, and I'd feel sorry for them even if I did, but the idea is very cool and it is worth a try.  Even if her frown is a fluke, it's a great pic!


----------



## Hipster (Oct 12, 2014)

I saw it in the store 2 months ago and I bought it because it was very cute and a basic color~


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 12, 2014)

Omg I need to use my ghost umbrella then! I hope this happens to me and someone gets scared LOL


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> aren't you doing an emotion in the picture which would make her give you a sad reaction, so it has nothing to do with the umbrella?



That's what I thought too... But I guess it does look like she is running forward!


----------



## nekosync (Oct 12, 2014)

Maybe this only happens if you visit over Wi-Fi/local wireless.


----------



## Sunsu (Oct 12, 2014)

It's definitely one of the the angry emoticons. When you move your whole body goes forward, not only your chest. However when you do a lot of the angry emoticons, your character puffs out their chest. It's a cute photo and idea though. I wish they'd implemented more cute little things like that into the game, but sadly the ghost umbrella is just a cute little umbrella.


----------



## Pirate (Oct 12, 2014)

That's actually really cute! ...at least the way I imagined it in my head, but I bet it was cute!


----------



## Mariah (Oct 12, 2014)

This thread is from 2013, guys.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

Marceline said:
			
		

> Nope, I was walking forward to try and prevent her from moving so I could get a picture of her face, and I just happened to blink. xD



No, you are definetly using an emotion.


----------

